# Considering an Archimede Outdoor Protect - a few questions



## MarkBishop (Feb 7, 2017)

I've been wanting a small tough automatic watch, and I'm thrilled to have come across this. I think it's exactly what I want. I have some questions, though:

1) How readable is the date window? This will basically be an upgrade of my Momentum Atlas, that date window is a little too small for my taste. Small is fine - I just don't like too tiny.
2) This has been covered a lot, but to review, should I be OK with rust? I don't live in a tropical climate and I won't be getting a bracelet. Those seemed to have been the two sources of those issues.
3) How are the strap options? I like the look of the leather a lot, but I live in Texas with very hot summers. I've been told by many that leather is a no-go around here for summer wear, and I'm believing it. My two top options are getting the silicone strap or getting the leather and switching to fabric of some sort in the hot months. How is the silicone? Does this accept nato/zulu straps well? I've seen some notes that the lug width is a just a little odd. General strap thoughts altogether are welcome.


----------



## Sillygoose (Mar 5, 2017)

1. I have no problem reading the date window, but I guess it depends on how good your eyesight is. I don't wear glasses. 

2. I've had the watch for a bit over half a year now and I've had no rust problems. I don't live in a tropical climate either nor do I wear the watch on a bracelet. 

3. I haven't tried the watch on NATOs or Zulus, but since it is a barrel case, it might look funny. I currently have it on a custom leather notched strap. I think I might have some straps I can try on if you need to get an idea of how it'll look. 

- Tappy Talkied


----------



## LH2 (Oct 25, 2009)

Date window is a good size IMO. No issues reading on mine.

Consider the canvas strap options. It is stiff, but better in warm weather than the leather. I've had leather, silicone, canvas and fixoflex bracelet on my Outdoors. I find leather to be the most comfortable, but the others are all better if you're doing a lot of sweating.

I cannot speak to rust issues since I'm in a really dry climate, but it's a terrific watch for daily wear.


----------



## MarkBishop (Feb 7, 2017)

Thanks for the feedback. I'm really getting excited for this watch. Now, for the really tough part - choosing a color. I love most of the options. Having a tough time choosing between the olive green and the sand.


----------



## priamo (Sep 14, 2017)

Since the rust issue came up I'll mention again quickly. Rub a light coat of "boiled linseed oil" on the watch with a small clean swatch. Set the watch aside for 5 days to cure then buff. If you get some on crystal it rub right off. Flush away the swatch. I do this for all my watches and buckles other than brass or bronze.


----------



## Clchamberlain (May 3, 2014)

I had one and the bracelet did rust some. I had rust after one kayaking session in the ocean. 

The date is perfect. Very readable without being obtrusive. 

Strap options are a bit funny looking because of the integrated lugs, but it isn’t a huge deal, IMO. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flaccidaardvark (Jan 20, 2013)

Thanks for this thread, I am also considering this watch and this information was very helpful. From what I've read Archimede has very good customer service so if you do run into rust you should be well taken care of although I hope that does not happen.


----------



## MarkBishop (Feb 7, 2017)

I don't doubt the issues I've heard reported, but I strongly feel it will be fine. I'm confident this will be a great watch. My next decisions are, like I said, strap choice and dial color. I think leather would be my favorite, but living in Texas with long hot summers, I'm leaning towards going with the silicone or the fabric. I'd feel weird choosing the silicone, but I'm wondering if it would be the most comfortable and how durable it would be.


----------



## flaccidaardvark (Jan 20, 2013)

MarkBishop said:


> I don't doubt the issues I've heard reported, but I strongly feel it will be fine. I'm confident this will be a great watch. My next decisions are, like I said, strap choice and dial color. I think leather would be my favorite, but living in Texas with long hot summers, I'm leaning towards going with the silicone or the fabric. I'd feel weird choosing the silicone, but I'm wondering if it would be the most comfortable and how durable it would be.


What about the fixoflex bracelet? I've heard those are comfortable no matter the climate. For me I think it's going to be the Kalahari dial. That sand color with the light green markers is spot on.


----------



## MarkBishop (Feb 7, 2017)

Good question about the fixoflex. Anyone have opinions or experience with it? Because my other automatics are on bracelets, I wanted to avoid a regular bracelet. I love the way this watch looks on leather, but with long, hot summers here I think I'd rather choose something else. That still leaves silicone, fabric, and fixoflex. I had ruled out fixoflex because it's also a bracelet and I didn't initially like the looks. However, it is different, and the looks are growing on me.

*Fixoflex bracelets:*
Are they comfortable?
Are they durable?
Anyone with one have any general thoughts?

I was leaning toward the Kalahari dial on canvas, but if I go fixoflex I'd probably go with the olive green schwarzwald. I think green and silver go great together.


----------



## priamo (Sep 14, 2017)

Here's a new one by Jurgensgermany. Kevlar carbon and ss.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Sorry to correct you once again:

Not made by Jürgenstraps. It is a Ernst Vollmer Carbon 11030H7 (20mm) or 11032H7 (22mm).


----------



## priamo (Sep 14, 2017)

I'm just going by the information on their site. "Description Kevlar Carbon Bracelets F2 by Jürgens Germany No280 4 x real Carbon section parts + ss satin brushed push button clasp and ss adjusting links + ss end tubes" 
We always appreciate full and accurate descriptions. Thank you. And Junkers makes no mention their accessories are by a licensed contractor either. It'd be nice if the detail you have on these products were actually made available in their descriptions. So many descriptions lack some basic details across all brands and sellers.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

You should not believe everything you read on web sites and you should do more research on your own. Dealing in straps is not manufacturing straps. Don‘t know why and can‘t think of any reason you mention Junkers now, this thread is about the Archimede Outdoor.

As far as an accurate description is concerned Jurgensstraps might not be the right place. Thinking of LI and no questin‘s left.

Model: 11030H7
• Manufacturer / Brand: Vollmer
• Material: stainless steel and genuine carbon fiber
• Production method: watch band is made of folded SES individual links
• Band Color: silver (steel color) and anthracite-black, fine-brushed (satin)
• Band Style: sporty
• Lug width: 20 mm
• Total length: about 162mm or 16.2 cm in the closed state,
• Thickness: 3 mm
• Band Clasp: Folding buckle with lateral pushers stainless steel, fine-brushed
• Width of buckle: 19 mm
• Band Width: 20 mm
• Weight: about 39 g


----------



## MarkBishop (Feb 7, 2017)

How do fixoflex or silicone straps wear day to day? 

I see little information on fixoflex, but the little I do find has people saying they're quite comfortable. Not 100% sure how I'd like the look, but I think it does fit this watch quite well.
I think silicone would be comfortable, but what I find on those has several people complaining about them attracting particles and being sticky in the summer. I don't know, though - the one on my wife's smartwatch seems really nice, and I'm guessing I'd like the material.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

I always liked the FixoFlex by ROWI, a high value stainless steel bracelet composed of the individual Fixoflex® elements. Long-lasting, extremely durable and they can easily be adjusted. Comes with a vintage feel. However, they don't match with every watch., the Archimede Outdoor Protect being an exception.








pics©Ickler Uhren GmbH








No experience with the silicone strap Archimede offers. Silicone staps are said to be skin friendly. 
I own some silicone bracelets from TAG, helpforheroes, poppy.org, which I wear from time to time. Experienced no problems so far.


----------



## priamo (Sep 14, 2017)




----------



## HamnJam (Nov 27, 2015)

I have the Green Archimede on hardened bracelet and fixoflex. I really do like the piece - the green is quite nice (c3 lume is brighter than bgw9) and the matching date wheel was important to me. Green is not versatile as black obviously.

Both are quite comfortable, the fixoflex is slightly more comfortable - the fixoflex occasionally grabs my hair but it's a minor quibble.

When I purchased the watch last year, I was informed about the rusting in tropical climates and that they would offer an one-time replacement if such a thing were to occur. No rusting on my watch but I reside in Canada.

Don't have experience with the other straps.


----------



## flaccidaardvark (Jan 20, 2013)

HamnJam said:


> I have the Green Archimede on hardened bracelet and fixoflex. I really do like the piece - the green is quite nice (c3 lume is brighter than bgw9) and the matching date wheel was important to me. Green is not versatile as black obviously.
> 
> Both are quite comfortable, the fixoflex is slightly more comfortable - the fixoflex occasionally grabs my hair but it's a minor quibble.
> 
> ...


How long is that one time replacement offer good for?


----------



## HamnJam (Nov 27, 2015)

flaccidaardvark said:


> How long is that one time replacement offer good for?


I don't know, I never asked. I kind of brushed that off as the rusting only seems to be only reported from tropical climates.


----------



## tanksndudes (Sep 9, 2016)

I just picked up a black model on the hardened bracelet-second hand from a tropical climate. The seller had issues with rust. I live in the rainy PNW, so I'm curious to see if the issue persists here. I don't particularly care, I've decided. I may try the linseed oil treatment, or I may just cruise with a rat rod of a bracelet. I'm also planning to experiment with trimming a nato to see if I can make it work.

As for the date window, it seems the wheel is very close to the underside of the dial, so it's easy to see and not obscured in a sort of mini shadow that I've seen on some other watches. Congrats on choosing one of these. I wanted one for a long time and so far it is everything I hoped it would be.

*Question for priamo:* How often do you treat the watch with oil?


----------



## flaccidaardvark (Jan 20, 2013)

I reached out to Archimede because I was curious and figured I would leave that info here for others. They still offer the hardened steel bracelet which they will replace once with the non-hardened bracelet for free as long as it's within the warranty period.



HamnJam said:


> I have the Green Archimede on hardened bracelet and fixoflex. I really do like the piece - the green is quite nice (c3 lume is brighter than bgw9) and the matching date wheel was important to me. Green is not versatile as black obviously.
> 
> Both are quite comfortable, the fixoflex is slightly more comfortable - the fixoflex occasionally grabs my hair but it's a minor quibble.
> 
> ...


----------



## flaccidaardvark (Jan 20, 2013)

Would you want to post some pics of your green Outdoor Protect?


----------



## tanksndudes (Sep 9, 2016)

So, I did indeed experiment with trimming a strap-a 20mm Maratac "Mil Series" that wasn't currently attached to anything. I've done it once before to fit one to a Casio I have (because I am cheap and didn't want to buy adapters), and I liked the result. These straps are nice because they're cheap ($9) and thin, which is key with a tight case fit. I'm pretty happy here, though the 6 side definitely came out cleaner than the 12 side. Took me about 10 minutes. (You can also see that the date window is pretty easy to read.)


----------



## MarkBishop (Feb 7, 2017)

I still want this watch, but this being my first deep foray into this end of the watch world now I find my self also wanting... a flieger

I've always wanted an arabic numbered easy-to-read watch, and these pilot watches really do it. I've also wanted a hand-wind watch and an exhibition case back, and the 42mm hand wind pilot watches by Archimede here are really attracting me. I still love this Outdoor, too, though. At this price for me, this would probably/hopefully not be an "eventually get both" situation. I'm really fretting over this, but I love both from what I see so much that I think I really can't lose. Here my top level pros and some cons for each:

Outdoor:
Small size that I love (this is a top consideration)
Chance I really might love the unique Fixoflex
Love the sand and olive color choices
Love the durability
Love the dial layout in general
Date function is nice for a watch I'd wear this much

Pilot 42mm handwind:
Love the dials - leaning towards type B
Would like a handwind watch (never had one before)
Would like the exhibition caseback
I like the date function, but I equally like the cleanness of a watch with no date. It's really 50/50 on that preference.
It's on the edge of how big I like a watch (6.75 inch wrists), but is within range
I'd probably like the 39mm size even better, but I like the handwind and type B options enough to most likely (but not definitely) go with the 42mm. Note: Type A I also like and would also strongly consider.
Question: do these Archimede pilot watches accept other straps well? I'd want to find a two-piece nato strap for this for a big chunk of the year when it's warm.

Sorry to take this in an odd direction. Any thoughts on this are welcome. I assume the people on this board have oddles of thoughts and advice on fliegers. I've done a lot of reading on them here and elsewhere since these caught my eye, so don't feel obligated to post if you're in the this-has-been-covered elsewhere camp - I know it has. I'm really loving this newfound, for me, corner of the watch world. Why didn't anyone tell me these German watches were so cool? Honestly, given what I like in a watch, I should have found these long ago.

Last note, I've been mostly focusing on Archimede since the watches really look great to me, I'm hearing really good things about their customer service, and the price is great compared to others of this type. I'm open to anything, though. The Damasko DA20 looks great to me, too, as well as the traditional DA36, but I think I might like these just as much *or more*, and the price difference really has me sticking with browsing Archimede for the most part. Open to other brands as well.


----------



## tanksndudes (Sep 9, 2016)

MarkBishop said:


> I still want this watch, but this being my first deep foray into this end of the watch world now I find my self also wanting... a flieger
> 
> I've always wanted an arabic numbered easy-to-read watch, and these pilot watches really do it. I've also wanted a hand-wind watch and an exhibition case back, and the 42mm hand wind pilot watches by Archimede here are really attracting me. I still love this Outdoor, too, though. At this price for me, this would probably/hopefully not be an "eventually get both" situation. I'm really fretting over this, but I love both from what I see so much that I think I really can't lose. Here my top level pros and some cons for each:
> 
> ...


Odd directions are fine. It's an odd hobby.

Here's all I can tell you about fliegers:
If you're not set on an Archimede flieger (or any other German one specifically) but want to try a very good, inexpensive one (with terrific blued hands) that essentially mirrors the qualities you're interested in, consider something from Tisell. A 44mm Type A handwound with display back, a 43mm Type A/B that *can* be hand wound (how often and for how long, I don't know) with display back, or even a 40mm Type A/B with a display back and pretty boring but otherwise great Miyota 9015 to look at. I have the 43mm B and it's a super representation of the pilot watch. That said, I never wear mine, because to me it's not really an everyday wearer. And now that I have waaaaay too many watches, there are other things I'd rather wear. That's no reflection the watch itself. Just where my predilections have gone.

I also have a 39mm Maratac Mid Pilot that I like alot, partly because of the size. That one is only available with an A dial with sub-seconds. There's a 46mm version too with the same dial configuration, the Large Pilot. They're rarely in stock but relatively easy to find used (now usually $250-$300). They're a more modern take with their own cool utilitarian look. I do wear mine (though not often), and I'll keep it over the Tisell when and if the purge comes.

The Outdoor Protect, on the other hand, is a watch I have been searching for since I got into this hobby-unbeknownst to me, until I compulsively started half-daring myself to buy one. Knowing now what I like and want and need from a watch, the Outdoor Protect comes closest to matching my ideal of form and function. Even better, the function preserves the form. Buying used, that's like an extended warranty!!!

One thing about the date window. I, like all of you, prefer a date wheel that matches the dial. But this is the one black-dial/white date window pairing I really like: The date window is sized the same as the 9 opposite and to my eye they both present equal white space when I look at the watch. The window adds function but balances the dial just as well as a 3 would.

Now that I have it and have not taken it off (except to fondle it) since it arrived, I'm starting to believe I could do that purge and sell off a lot of my watches and be perfectly content without them.

ETA: You can order the Outdoor Protect from Archimede with a display back, which is maybe the best of both worlds for you...


----------



## flaccidaardvark (Jan 20, 2013)

MarkBishop said:


> I still want this watch, but this being my first deep foray into this end of the watch world now I find my self also wanting... a flieger
> 
> I've always wanted an arabic numbered easy-to-read watch, and these pilot watches really do it. I've also wanted a hand-wind watch and an exhibition case back, and the 42mm hand wind pilot watches by Archimede here are really attracting me. I still love this Outdoor, too, though. At this price for me, this would probably/hopefully not be an "eventually get both" situation. I'm really fretting over this, but I love both from what I see so much that I think I really can't lose. Here my top level pros and some cons for each:
> 
> ...


If it helps I know that Archimede offers the Pilot 39 in a hand winding version. Just found that out the other day.


----------



## MarkBishop (Feb 7, 2017)

Thanks for the extra feedback. I'm really interested in the Tisell. That price is amazing, and all I'm hearing when researching are good things about them. It's very close to exactly what I want.

Browsing around, I've found these:
Stowa 40mm Type B - maybe my favorite, but it's a ton more expensive than the others
Archimede 42mm Type B - The size is on the upper edge of what I want, and I'm finding that watch size winds up being one of the most important things to me in my enjoyment of them and how much I wear them. On the other hand, this might be one watch where being on the larger side of what I like would be best given the heritage of these fliegers. Minor negative is that it looks like they don't offer heat blued hands on their type B's, but that's minor. I like Archmede's offerings a lot, and the price is good.
Tisell 40mm Type B - I might have a hard time turning it down given it's the size I want and the amazing price. And, really, I don't see much wrong with it. As mentioned above, the movement isn't quite a pretty as the others, but that's a minor quibble. I'd kinda prefer hand winding, but that's not a must have at all, either. I might be crazy to get anything else. Price matters, and I might not be compromising much at all to get it. Bonus is that at this price, I could get the Tisell pilot watch and then get the Archimede Outdoor down the road.


----------



## tanksndudes (Sep 9, 2016)

Welp, I've continued to explore strap options for the Outdoor. I just trimmed the ends on a thick fabric camo strap that came on a Momentum watch. It tapers from 22mm to 20mm. Took about 10 minutes, with some good sewing scissors (just the tip!) and an exacto blade. I dig it. I'll probably try a leather strap later and see how that comes out. Will report back...


----------



## MarkBishop (Feb 7, 2017)

Going back and forth on this. I'm really focusing on Archimede with their value, quality, and service. I really want to keep this next watch smaller, so it's between the 39mm pilot of theirs and the Outdoor that got me started on this in the first place. I'm enamored with the type B fliegers, but since Archimede doesn't offer them in 39mm, I might pass. The super clean looking 39mm type A flieger is pretty awesome, too!

Thing is, a flieger might wind up as another well-loved part of my rotation, but the Outdoor would have a chance at being the watch that takes over my wrist. Love all the options, so still thinking about it.

Edit:
*Size question.* I was wearing a 48mm lug-to-lug watch yesterday, and it was about right on my 6.75 inch wrist. I find lug to lug to be the key measurement for me. 51mm lug to lug on the 42mm type B Archimede type B would be pushing it just a bit. I do like the watch, though, and really would prefer a type B to a type A if I go in the flieger direction. Do fliegers wear better a bit bigger? I like the comfort of a watch not overhanging past my wrist, but I'd think a slightly bigger dial look would fit this watch. The Stowa 40mm type B looks outstanding, but it's a price premium I really don't want to pay. 300 dollars to pretty much just shave 2.5 mm off of the lug to lug distance would be more than I'd want to spend.

Ah, oh, tanksndudes, that camo strap in the last post looks outstanding on there. Bravo!


----------



## Gerrard8 (Jun 7, 2015)

It seems we have similar wrist size, normally I bought 39 and 40 mm watches, L2L would be below 50 mm.
2 years ago, I actually tried both 39 an 42 pilot watches at Ickler office, it is interestingly that the 42 one fitted better, 39 appeared on the small side.
I ended up buying a LIMES (Archimede sister) though.

I had a stowa 40 mm pilot watch before, not type B though.
Both the steel case and sapphire glass felt cheap. 
It should be noted before stowa, I only had Seagull watches. I did not get excited to ''uprade'' to a stowa from day one. The lume was decent, but the lumed numbers were not uniformly done, it seems they were glued on to the dial (maybe not, but felt so)
Yes, the heat blued hands were good quality, but aside from that I might only get a better movement in 2824 top grade with blued screws. However, the watch gained 9 seconds a day, was not as good as my Seagulls. I should have returned the stowa, strangely I did not. 
Afterwards, I moved to several other German/Swiss watches, never disappointed by the watch case and sapphire glass.

I am also eying Achimede Outdoor, but just have too many watches compared with my rotation rate. Normally I only wear 2 different watches within a week or even a month, so several are sleeping there.



MarkBishop said:


> Going back and forth on this. I'm really focusing on Archimede with their value, quality, and service. I really want to keep this next watch smaller, so it's between the 39mm pilot of theirs and the Outdoor that got me started on this in the first place. I'm enamored with the type B fliegers, but since Archimede doesn't offer them in 39mm, I might pass. The super clean looking 39mm type A flieger is pretty awesome, too!
> 
> Thing is, a flieger might wind up as another well-loved part of my rotation, but the Outdoor would have a chance at being the watch that takes over my wrist. Love all the options, so still thinking about it.
> 
> ...


----------



## priamo (Sep 14, 2017)

The original Fliegers were made by *A.Lange & Sohne, International Watch Company, Laco, Stowa and Wempe.*

The rest are all homages. They are all over the place on the Pilot Watch forum.


----------



## jlprid (Sep 14, 2016)

I live in Minnesota and mine rusted. They were super ...... about the return, I had to pay shipping and customs, then I wanted to try again and buy another and they literally told me "no, because you won't like it when it happens again".


----------



## flaccidaardvark (Jan 20, 2013)

jlprid said:


> I live in Minnesota and mine rusted. They were super ...... about the return, I had to pay shipping and customs, then I wanted to try again and buy another and they literally told me "no, because you won't like it when it happens again".


Was it the bracelet or the actual case itself?


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

priamo said:


> The original Fliegers were made by *A.Lange & Sohne, International Watch Company, Laco, Stowa and Wempe.*
> 
> The rest are all homages. They are all over the place on the Pilot Watch forum.


Sorry to say but what nonsense is this ?
Even contemporary Flieger watches by Stowa, Laco, Wempe, IWC are homages. I don't get what you're statement here is about. Once again, sorry. No pun intended.


----------



## priamo (Sep 14, 2017)

Nonsense? I don't think so. 
The OP falls in love with Tissell during this thread. * That's* nonsense.


----------



## priamo (Sep 14, 2017)

Nonsense? I don't think so. 
The OP falls in love with Tissell during this thread. *That's* nonsense. Unfortunately I can't add you to my ignore list. But I have a solution.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

priamo said:


> Nonsense? I don't think so.
> The OP falls in love with Tissell during this thread. *That's* nonsense. Unfortunately I can't add you to my ignore list. But I have a solution.


Falling in love for a Tissell isn't nonsense. The buyer just got another perception. Imho „homage" watches do not pay respect or reverence to Flieger watches of formes times. So the use of the word „homage" gets another meaning nowadays. However that may be, Stowa, Laco, Wempe, IWC show/demonstrate respect and dedication to their historic portfolio and their „re-makes" as do Hanhart and Tutima for their chronographs. So one could rightfully call their watches being „homages", Tissell not so much.
I beg to differ though.


----------



## priamo (Sep 14, 2017)

I hate being wrong. Good points.


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

How does the Archimede wear compared to the Sinn 556? Larger, smaller??? While I love the 556, I feel it is just a smidge too small for me.


----------



## flaccidaardvark (Jan 20, 2013)

Palmettoman said:


> How does the Archimede wear compared to the Sinn 556? Larger, smaller??? While I love the 556, I feel it is just a smidge too small for me.


I would guess that it wears smaller than the 556. The outdoor protect has a lug to lug of around 43mm compared to the 45mm of the 556.


----------



## MarkBishop (Feb 7, 2017)

No more questions... it's here! And I'm smitten. One of the oldest cliches around here, but pictures don't do it justice.


----------



## flaccidaardvark (Jan 20, 2013)

MarkBishop said:


> No more questions... it's here! And I'm smitten. One of the oldest cliches around here, but pictures don't do it justice.
> 
> View attachment 13018395


Congrats! Is that the green dial? I'm preparing to pick one up myself!


----------



## MarkBishop (Feb 7, 2017)

flaccidaardvark said:


> Congrats! Is that the green dial? I'm preparing to pick one up myself!


Yes it is. I love it. It was between this and the sand dial. As much as I love this one in the flesh, I think I would have liked the sand just as much. I'm liking the canvas strap, too. I went ahead and ordered a brown leather strap with this, too. As much as I like the canvas, I might switch to the leather soon to wear it a bit before the hot, sweaty summer sets in.

When you get yours, I hope you like it as much as I'm liking this one. Can't wait for the morning to give this a full-day spin.


----------



## flaccidaardvark (Jan 20, 2013)

MarkBishop said:


> Yes it is. I love it. It was between this and the sand dial. As much as I love this one in the flesh, I think I would have liked the sand just as much. I'm liking the canvas strap, too. I went ahead and ordered a brown leather strap with this, too. As much as I like the canvas, I might switch to the leather soon to wear it a bit before the hot, sweaty summer sets in.
> 
> When you get yours, I hope you like it as much as I'm liking this one. Can't wait for the morning to give this a full-day spin.


Originally I was very drawn to the sand dial but I think I might actually go with the black dial on fixoflex. In a perfect world I could have both  I'll be sure to post pictures when I get mine. Wear yours in good health!


----------



## Brewddha (Jan 24, 2012)

MarkBishop said:


> No more questions... it's here! And I'm smitten. One of the oldest cliches around here, but pictures don't do it justice.
> 
> View attachment 13018395


Congrats! I've owned a non-Protect (sold) and now a Protect, love mine. Great watches, hope you enjoy yours as much as I enjoy mine.

For the record, no rust on mine here in the Midwest after 2.5 years of fairly regular wear in a smallish rotation. Been wanting to try one of the Archimede straps on mine, just never bothered to pull the trigger. Maybe this year...










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## HamnJam (Nov 27, 2015)

Congrats! I own the same colour dial variant too!

It wears very comfortable and the hardening really makes a difference. The lume is quite impressive as well. C3 to boot!


----------



## steinercat (Feb 14, 2018)

MarkBishop said:


> No more questions... it's here! And I'm smitten. One of the oldest cliches around here, but pictures don't do it justice.
> 
> View attachment 13018395


Nice and congrats!

What's your wrist size?

I'm really beginning to like this this type of tool watch (thin & light), especially after spending most of this summer with a heavier SKX diver.

I just wish there were more strap options for the Outdoor Protect.


----------



## RSDA (Sep 19, 2010)

steinercat said:


> I just wish there were more strap options for the Outdoor Protect.


You mean non-OEM? I think it's pretty impressive that Archimede offers five options: canvas, leather, rubber, bracelet, Fixoflex.


----------



## Xiaohai (Feb 21, 2018)

first time come across this German brand. I am new to watches.. 

Do you guys think such green and beige dial Ok for daily office environment ? Usual attires in the office are usually something between casual smart and casual business.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Xiaohai said:


> first time come across this German brand. I am new to watches..
> 
> Do you guys think such green and beige dial Ok for daily office environment ? Usual attires in the office are usually something between casual smart and casual business.


I wouldn't wear it on business occasions, as the name already indicates it's made for all kind of outdoor activities.


----------



## briang583 (Mar 25, 2014)

Every watch is fine for the office. If your watch is what defines you at the office then you have some problems at work already.


----------



## raleighcompgs (May 2, 2017)

Office environments can differ greatly depending on the country/culture and the type of business done at the office. I'm drawing broad caricatures here, but a senior German banker in Frankfurt, an auto parts junior inventory manager in Baltimore, a web designer in Shanghai and an ambitious real estate agent in Toronto are all going to wear very different watches. My personal opinion is that the black or white dial Outdoors could work in some office environments, but the green and beige dial versions, not so much. They are even more designed for, well, "outdoor" wear. But you are in the best position to know what would fit in in your office.


----------



## steinercat (Feb 14, 2018)

RSDA said:


> You mean non-OEM? I think it's pretty impressive that Archimede offers five options: canvas, leather, rubber, bracelet, Fixoflex.


Sure, Archimede has nice straps, but was thinking along the lines of NATO straps.


----------



## jchenge (May 29, 2017)

Brewddha said:


> For the record, no rust on mine here in the Midwest after 2.5 years of fairly regular wear in a smallish rotation. Been wanting to try one of the Archimede straps on mine, just never bothered to pull the trigger. Maybe this year...


Good to hear that you have had no rust issue after 2.5 years...I have been contemplating about Archimede Outdoor Protect for about an year because of numerous reports of rust issues. Maybe I should just bite the bullet and pull the trigger...:/


----------



## chicagosailor7 (Sep 18, 2014)

MarkBishop said:


> No more questions... it's here! And I'm smitten. One of the oldest cliches around here, but pictures don't do it justice.
> 
> View attachment 13018395


Gorgeous watch! I picked up mine (also with the green dial) last week. It came with the silicone and leather straps and I went ahead and ordered the bracelet. I wore it camping this past weekend and am absolutely in love with it. It's so thin and light I didn't even know I was wearing it. I'm glad I got the green dial, everyone has black-dialed watches. Cheers!


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

Amazing piece. I'm really loving the new Antimag as it fits my preferred sizing better. I'm giving it some thought.


----------



## MarkBishop (Feb 7, 2017)

steinercat said:


> Nice and congrats!
> 
> What's your wrist size?
> 
> ...


Somewhere between 6.5 and 6.75 inches. I have a pretty small wrist.


----------



## MarkBishop (Feb 7, 2017)

jchenge said:


> Good to hear that you have had no rust issue after 2.5 years...I have been contemplating about Archimede Outdoor Protect for about an year because of numerous reports of rust issues. Maybe I should just bite the bullet and pull the trigger...:/


Only a half a year on mine so far, but no rust issues here, either. And, if it matters, I'm overall loving the watch.


----------



## raleighcompgs (May 2, 2017)

One other aspect of about the Outdoor that I haven't seen mentioned is its nice flat bracelet and low-profile clasp. I've read a few remarks to the effect that the bracelet and clasp could be more robust, but in my opinion, that would ruin the Outdoor's slim profile that makes it so suitable for everyday wear. Of course everyone's wrist size and shape differs, but I find the Outdoor bracelet to be one of the most comfortable ones I have (excluding leather straps.) The links drape nicely, and the slim-profile clasp blends in and allows the watch to slide smoothly under a shirt, sweater or jacket cuff.


----------



## MarkBishop (Feb 7, 2017)

Considering the Antimag version now. I really like the size on my normal Outdoor Protect; however, I really like the idea of the anti-magnetic protection. Yeah, I realize it might not be an important feature, but I'd like it. Also, it's not *too* much bigger.

I keep thinking I'd want to flip my green Outdoor if I got it, but I guess there's no law saying I couldn't have both. I prefer smaller watches, so I want to just roll with this green one. I'd really like the anti-magnetic, though, and I also really like the look of it with the heat blued seconds hand. I'd also like to have both, but I'm happier with less things, I've found, so I do want to keep my collection smaller rather than bigger.


----------

